# Transfer Spain to UK



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Guys

Hoping someone has done this and can advise. I have transferred money from the UK to Spain many times and because of a good relationship with my UK bank I have got good rates to exchange the money and had it sent her in Euros.

Now however I want to send some money to the UK for a one off purchase. The sum is just over £17000 which must be sent in pounds so that the exact amount is received in the UK and we are not leaving it down to a UK bank to convert on receipt.

Banco Sabadell are not offering the best rate in the world as you would expect (its sods law that when I sent money to Spain recently I got 1.3 and now i want to go the other way I am getting offered 1.9!). Additionally they want to charge me a whopping 163€ in commission to change the money to pounds before they send it.

I know there are private businesses that do transfers but does anyone recommend one in particular for rates and service (I am a little dubious about giving 20k to a business i know nothing about). I have spoken to World First who seem professional and get good reviews but their rates are not the best. Remember this is a one off, and although I may send more in the future, it is not a regular transfer so not attracting the best rates.

Alternatively does anyone recommend a high street bank here who do a cheaper service for international payments (and conversion)?

Thans for your advice guys! Feliz Navidad!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I would use HIFX as their rates are better than high street banks and they don't charge commission on larger sums.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We always use HIFX


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Another vote for HIFX. Used them since 2005 when we transferred our life savings to USA, transferred what we had left in 2011 back to UK and now using them for Euro exchange to Spain. First class rates and service. You can do most things yourself on line once registered.:clap2:


----------



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

I use a website called currency fair, the rate is much better than hifx and they only charge 3 euro's or pounds per transaction. It takes about a week to complete transaction. I use it to pay my rent each month, it saves me about €25 a month when transferring from uk to my spanish bank account!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will check them out!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have used www.SmartCurrencyExchange.com I cannot fault them


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

I can also recommend currencyfair

I signed up for them a week or so ago and I think the concept is great. You almost get the bank rate as you are trading with people wanting to convert the other way.

For me the transfer took 1 day, not a week as posted above, but I think this depends on your bank. 

I have spent almost 10 years transferring money to Spain getting a poor exchange rate and being charged £25 per transfer.

Currenyfair have been around since 2010 and I don't think you will be able to find a better deal anywhere.

Euro to Sterling rate now (22:30 UK time) you can get 0.8357


----------



## jimiansville (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been using XE.com for many years to transfer funds to the USA to pay the running costs of our villa there and more recently have used them to transfer funds to my CAM account in Spain for the running costs of a villa we have just purchased there. Good rates, no charges and quick transfers.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again guys for the help. I will take a look at them all. Seems HIFX are the most popular one but all suggestions are gratefully appreciated and I will check them out!


----------



## algorfa (May 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hoping someone has done this and can advise. I have transferred money from the UK to Spain many times and because of a good relationship with my UK bank I have got good rates to exchange the money and had it sent her in Euros.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have used many brokers and they all beat the banks hands down, I have now started to use Excel Currencies, they guarantee to beat any other quote so try this link:

http://www.excelcurrencies.com/

Dave


----------

